# how refresh /etc/conf.d/net after change (with no reboot)?

## MoonWalker

I have done some changes in my servers /etc/conf.d/net script to set up aliases and want system to be updated accordingly, but I don't want to reboot... how do?

EDIT: I may add I do this remotely, so a '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart' I suppose would cause me to loose the connection, which I don't like as I may not get it back if something goes wrong. I just want the aliased ip's to come up?

----------

## kashani

I have yet to see a net.eth0 restart drop connections. That's assuming you aren't changing the IP you're connected to. If you are worried about it and better safe than sorry just do it via the command line. 

To add three aliases to eth0 you can do the following

ifconfig eth0:0 10.10.0.1 netmask 255.255.252.0 broadcast 10.10.3.255

ifconfig eth0:1 10.20.0.1 netmask 255.255.254.0 broadcast 10.20.1.255

ifconfig eth0:2 10.30.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.128 broadcast 10.30.0.127

Of course don't forget to add the aliases to the config so things work when you reboot.

kashani

----------

## MoonWalker

Ok thanks,

I did the restart thing and it worked fine. Just had bad experiences from a similar situation before when I was running SuSE, and that time I was 350km away from my server  :Sad: , this time much closer but still unavailable to me physically at the moment.

----------

